# widest tire on stock rims.



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

stock size for mine is 225-45-17, looking to bump up to 245-40-17.
Outside diameter is pretty close, will it be ok width wise?


----------



## tuff-audi-tt (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (OptimusGlen)*

ive ran 275 all around goodyear eagle f1 gs the front will blow out due to the inside rubing on the wheelwell the back will last u longer but still rub not as much but they do fit and they do make the car look hella tuff


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (tuff-audi-tt)*

i would stay in the 215 - 235 range personally


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_i would stay in the 215 - 235 range personally

lol not here in New England.. jesus christ pot holes.. some of the roads shouldnt even be roads. I myself along with MANY others have bent rims and blown tires on bumps.
so depending on where you live/drive..


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_
lol not here in New England.. jesus christ pot holes.. some of the roads shouldnt even be roads. I myself along with MANY others have bent rims and blown tires on bumps.
so depending on where you live/drive..

What did that have to do with what i said?








10mm over or under stock size are fine. If you have a decent sidewall, you wouldnt bend rims going over potholes. Also if you dont hit them, you wouldnt have that problem either.


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (cincyTT)*

it was in response to you prefering that size of tire. and i was saying that in New england here, it sucks ballz, so its recomended going with a thicker tire. i guess i didnt have to quote it........


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (liquidicenf)*

thicker? in profile? We are talking wide, not profile. I even said that in my last response to you. Read....THEN POST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im running 215/*45/*17's now . *The 45 is the PROFILE or how THICK a tire is.*


_Modified by cincyTT at 7:29 PM 8-10-2007_


----------



## mcguijo (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (liquidicenf)*

Granted I'm looking at replacing stock 18"/40's, but the difference between 225's and 235's is about +.40 of an inch in width and +.16 in height. Speedo difference is about 1.2% slower.
Good Luck!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

like Cincy said, from 215/45 to 235/45 is acceptable on the stock 17s . everything else will cause a difference on the speedo .


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_
lol not here in New England.. jesus christ pot holes.. some of the roads shouldnt even be roads. I myself along with MANY others have bent rims and blown tires on bumps.
so depending on where you live/drive..

tires that are too wide will cause the edge of the wheels to tear the rubber if you get in a pothole . IF you are concerned about pot holes bending your rims , you have to get 16" wheels so you can use a tire with a bigger profile. like a 215/55/16 or a 205/55/16


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_thicker? in profile? We are talking wide, not profile. I even said that in my last response to you. Read....THEN POST http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
im running 215/*45/*17's now . *The 45 is the PROFILE or how THICK a tire is.*

_Modified by cincyTT at 7:29 PM 8-10-2007_

ooooooooo i just saw 225 and then 245 in his post.. so i assumed thats what he was talking abt. my bad


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (liquidicenf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquidicenf* »_
ooooooooo i just saw 225 and then 245 in his post.. so i assumed thats what he was talking abt. my bad









thats what we are talking about...WIDTHS, not PROFILES. If you find someone with larger than 60 as a profile on a TT, please let me know.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: widest tire on stock rims. (cincyTT)*

tire size 101:
225 45 17 example
225 = *width* of tire in millimeters
45 = % of overall width is your profile 225 mm x 0.45 = 101mm height
which is just shy of a 4" sidewall on your tire
17 = of course the rim size


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8Tabamoura* »_like Cincy said, from 215/45 to 235/45 is acceptable on the stock 17s . everything else will cause a difference on the speedo . 


Thats not exactly true. A tire can be within that width range and still throw the speedo off, width has nothing to do with the speedo being correct.
stock- 225-45-17
overall diameter- 25"
circumference- 78.5"
revs/mi- 808.0
245-40-17
overall diameter- 24.7"
circumference- 77.6"
revs/mi- 816.0
Speedo reading with the new size is 1.0% too fast. So when the speedo says 60mph, I'm really doing 59.4mph.
245-40-17 is actually CLOSER to the stock overall diameter then BOTH of the sizes you listed (215-45-17 and 235-45-17)


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_
245-40-17 is actually CLOSER to the stock overall diameter then BOTH of the sizes you listed (215-45-17 and 235-45-17)

Think about this, your stock wheel is 7.5" wide and the tire you wish to run is just 5mm shy of 10" wide.... Something seem off to you?








What we meant is that the 215-235 would be the min/max widths we would run on a 7.5" tire. I run 215/45/17's now. The 45 series tire isnt going to make THAT BIG of a differnce in mph 10mm above or below stock.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

the 7.5 measurement is from the inside of the lips, you would generally add at least 1 inch to the overall width of the wheel.
I think about it this way, stock width is 225, proposed new width is 245. Thats 10mm additional on each edge of the tire.
245mm is 9.64 inches, closer to 9.5 then it is to 10. A 255 width tire would be 10" wide.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*

This guy is running 245-40-17 on the same wheels, so I think I'll give it a go and see what happens.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2291534


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*

Do what you want there chief








Dont start threads asking for advise and when people give it to you, you just fight with them http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

Don't get your undies in a bunch pal, I'm trying to have a informative thread about this, when people post misinformation I correct it if I can. 
For instance the post saying anything outside of the 215-235 range would throw your speedo off, thats obviously not entirely correct, and I posted proof.
Then you said a 245 tire is 10" wide, that too is not exactly correct, though not too far off.
Since when is correcting people = fighting?
My hope is that in the future when someone has this same question they'll use the search and find all the information they need.


_Modified by OptimusGlen at 4:58 PM 8-11-2007_


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_ 
For instance the post saying anything outside of the 215-235 range would throw your speedo off, thats obviously not entirely correct, and I posted proof.

Then you said a 245 tire is 10" wide, that too is not exactly correct, though not too far off.


with a 45 series tire, of course. But we were talking 215/45-235/45 tires. We know that you need to change the profile in relation to the width to keep within specs, m this 1 posted it. 
I guess you missed this

_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
you wish to run is *just 5mm shy of *10" wide.... 

My statement is 100% correct. READING > YOU!
Next time, correct people when they are wrong, not when you are


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (cincyTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
with a 45 series tire, of course. But we were talking 215/45-235/45 tires. We know that you need to change the profile in relation to the width to keep within specs, m this 1 posted it. 
I guess you missed this

since the sidewall numbers goes in increments of 5, it's impossible to get a 215 or 235 tire that is closer to the stock overall diameter then 245-40. I guess you missed that? Well, that was my point anyway.


_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_
My statement is 100% correct. READING > YOU!
Next time, correct people when they are wrong, not when you are

Apparently MATH > YOU
245mm=9.653in.
10in.-9.653in.=.347in.
.347in = 8.814mm
so instead of 5, it's almost 10
So not 100% correct...


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*

you feel better now that you did the math to the T? 25mm is ~1" , Thats all i went by. 
If those are the tire you want, then just go buy them already


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*

How about this Cincy. I'll get these tires, and when I find that they didn't explode and kill all of mankind, I'll come back post some pictures showing that a 245 is within reason when dealing with a 7.5" wide wheel.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*

I never had a problem with them. I just said i would stick with 215-235 widths. Plus when you have 2 other well known members (m this 1 and 1.8tab) agreeing with what i said, should hold some weight.
And like i said before, i went to 215/45's on my stock rims for better winter traction.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_
Thats not exactly true. A tire can be within that width range and still throw the speedo off, width has nothing to do with the speedo being correct.
stock- 225-45-17
overall diameter- 25"
circumference- 78.5"
revs/mi- 808.0
245-40-17
overall diameter- 24.7"
circumference- 77.6"
revs/mi- 816.0
Speedo reading with the new size is 1.0% too fast. So when the speedo says 60mph, I'm really doing 59.4mph.
245-40-17 is actually CLOSER to the stock overall diameter then BOTH of the sizes you listed (215-45-17 and 235-45-17)

That would be true for the ideal size rim for a 245mm wide tire which is 8.5" wide . being your rim 7.5" ,your tire will budge and make the overall diameter a little bigger . If you go to a good Tire place they won't even mount the a 245 tire on a 7.5" rim. you gotta have a 8.5" or 9.0" if I recall correctly.


----------



## AchTTung (Aug 7, 2007)

might I add.... http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: (AchTTung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AchTTung* »_might I add.... http://www.carbibles.com/tyre_bible.html

Thats a really cool page, lots of info there.
_"If you want the fat look but don't want to go bonkers with new wheels, you can oversize the tyres on the rims usually by about 20mm (to be safe). So if your standard tyres are 185/60 R14s, you can oversize them to about 205mm. But make sure you recalculate the percentage value to keep the sidewall height the same."_ 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

